# IBC standards for HMs



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Green: Show standard must

Red: Flaw

Ok notice the tail: It's not a perfect 180 degree and dosen't have the crisp edges delta tails have.

Notice the dorsal: This dorsal is bending backward instead of straight up.

Notice the anal fin: It's to long.

Notice the body: There are missing scales. (red circle).

That's it. The show standard for HMs,


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Geez


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info, MrVampire! Its still a pretty fish, even with the flaws.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Good info, MrVampire! Its still a pretty fish, even with the flaws.


Yop that fish was nice. Unfortunately Al culled it right after the photo


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Geez


Ya I know. That's why I'm gonna work on my fish before entering a show ;P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be so cool if you could enter a fish in an IBC show. What are the requirements for joining the IBC?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> That would be so cool if you could enter a fish in an IBC show. What are the requirements for joining the IBC?


I think you just have to have a love for bettas. Interesting fact: you can get IBC show champion fish for under $10 at a show AND you don't have to be a memeber to go to a show.

Here's what you get by joining:

"Upon joining the IBC, you will have access to all protected areas of this site that are reserved for IBC members-only.







In addition, you will be admitted to our members-only *BetterBettas* Yahoo List, where you will have access to great discussions about Bettas and all of our publications, like* FLARE!*, the *IBC Handbook* featuring our *Constitution & Bylaws* and *Judging Standards*, the *New Member Package*, a current *membership list*, a *photo section* where members place pictures of their fish, a "*Beginner's Guide*" to breeding and raising Bettas, a *tip sheet* on how to ship fish to a show, etc.
As a member you will be able to download and print all of these documents. Please be aware that it sometimes takes 3-5 days for the verification of your membership and to establish you on the Yahoo list based on your payment method. You will receive a message from Yahoo with directions about setting up your Yahoo Id and how to verify your Yahoo Id on the list.
Additional membership benefits include eligibility for our *Betta Pals Program*, where new members can receive a free pair of Betta to get a jumpstart on breeding show-quality Betta. All fish are donated by IBC breeders and all a new member has to do is pay for the shipping. After joining, contact the Betta Pals Chairperson for availability.
Sounds good? It is … click the button below to continue with your online registration to join the IBC today!"


www.ibcbettas.org


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats good info for anyone who wants to join.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

It must be really cool to see all those beautiful bettas!


----------

